
Show HN: Weather Search – find places by weather - dtertman
http://weathersearch-ertmanlabs.rhcloud.com/
======
dtertman
OP here. I've always wondered what it would be like to take the typical
weather-site experience (pick a place, see the weather) and flip it on its
head - pick the weather, find the place.

So, I grabbed a year worth of data at 4000 airport sites from Weather
Underground, loaded it all into MySQL, and wrote a query to aggregate it.

There are a couple of problems:

1\. A lot of weather data is of questionable quality. You see things like a
daily high of 700 degrees. I took a little time to cleanse some obvious
problems, but there is probably more.

2\. I never put in a loading spinner when you click the button :) So, click
and wait, please.

3\. Google's Geochart doesn't have a good region for North America. Other
continents (if you select only them) will zoom in, but North America
specifically won't.

4\. I didn't invest a lot of time into preventing bad user behavior. If you
send in an impossible search, you'll probably get no results, or maybe even a
server 500.

I hope you have fun playing with it!

